# New Orijen Freeze Dried FOOD is out!



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont know if this thread has already been made but did everyone know the Orijen freeze dried FOOD is out. Not just the treats?

Got this in my email this morning:
https://woof.chewy.com/pub/sf/FormL...7TcKWDt1vkS934N1gT8S7rEcOQS-XHfxqw0ZKgr_B3RNw

So exciting! Whos gonna try it out?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! I hadn't seen the freeze dried food yet. That looks pretty good, maybe something worth trying here  Thanks for posting!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! So excited that it's out. Odie has the treats and loves them. Going to check our pet food store today.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo need to check that out


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh that's so exciting! I'm thinking about trying this. I just called the store I get our dog food from and they said they will order some! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> Oh that's so exciting! I'm thinking about trying this. I just called the store I get our dog food from and they said they will order some!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Awesome! Let us know how it goes! Going to the store in a few hours and am hoping they have some. They carry the treats and lots of raw food so they should. What kind are you getting? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I was at my local pet store on Friday and was super excited when I saw the Orijen freeze dried food had come in. I literally exclaimed, "yay, it's here!" when I saw it. 

I'm going to be supplementing Abu's Acana kibble with it.. Anybody else planning on switching over?


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

chaiteahuahua said:


> I was at my local pet store on Friday and was super excited when I saw the Orijen freeze dried food had come in. I literally exclaimed, "yay, it's here!" when I saw it.
> 
> I'm going to be supplementing Abu's Acana kibble with it.. Anybody else planning on switching over?


Im going to be trying it on in about 2-3 months after we finish our current food


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried this food yet? I'm on vacation at the beach and went to a dog boutique and was so excited to see they carried SC and Orijen and other similar quality foods. Unfortunately they did not have the Orijen freeze dried food, but I did pick up some of the treats for Roxy to try. Just wondering how your experiences with Orijen freeze dried food have been so far!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm hoping to order some soon to try with Ocean. Venus has almost two years of kibble in storage, so she's good on food. I also just found 12 cans of Ziwipeak for $20 so Ocean has a decent amount of food right now, but she's so finicky I'd really like to know of she likes it or not lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought some!! I took Odie out to a couple of pet shops today and I found a small bag. I bought the Regional Red. The lady at my usual pet store wasn't kidding... it's expensive. It came to $16.45 for a 6 oz bag. We haven't tried it yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes.  

To give you an idea of the size of the bag, here it is next to the smallest bag of Acana you can buy.


----------



## Monkey&JacksonButtons (Apr 5, 2013)

I feed raw, but keep freeze dried on hand when I forget to get new out of freezer or handy when traveling. Is this product organic, hormone free and Free range? I didn't see anything from link stating this.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I just bought some!! I took Odie out to a couple of pet shops today and I found a small bag. I bought the Regional Red. The lady at my usual pet store wasn't kidding... it's expensive. It came to $16.45 for a 6 oz bag. We haven't tried it yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> To give you an idea of the size of the bag, here it is next to the smallest bag of Acana you can buy.


When you try it can you please post pictures of what the actual food pieces look like? 


Speaking of price, does anyone know how the price of this new food compares to S&C or Ziwipeak? Which is most economical?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought all 3 on Amazon to have in the pantry in case we need it.

Hasn't been delivered yet, but here's what I paid .... (expensive! Geez! Raw is sooooooooooooooooo much cheaper!) Free 2 day shipping, but really expensive. Luckily I just feed these foods very intermittently so this will last a good long time. I'm sure there are better deals out there, Amazon was convenient and fast so that's who I went with.

Stella & Chewy's Simply Venison Freeze Dried Dog Food Dinner, 16 oz
$34.35 

ZiwiPeak Real Meat Grain Free Air Dried Raw Dog Food, Lamb, 2.2lb
Misc.
$27.50 

Orijen Freeze Dried Regional Red Formula Dog Food 16 oz.
$34.99


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah the Orijen is expensive. The lady at my pet store said that if you fed it exclusively, and according to the feeding guidelines, it would cost over $40 to feed a 7 lb dog for a week. 

Unfortunately Odie doesn't like this food (yet anyway).  She'll usually eat anything we give her too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

